# Key Largo, FL bird needs..........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

a home. This is a racing pigeon from Cuba. I believe these birds are released from a boat in the middle of the ocean and must fly the wrong way and wind up on the Florida coast instead of the Cuban coast. 
We at 911 have tried repeatedly to contact Cuba about these birds and get no response. Even if we did get a response, I don't how the heck we'd get them back home.
So.........a lady has this one in her yard. She hasn't captured it yet. Well, she did to get the band info and then let it go. She says she can catch it again, but can not keep it long term. I asked her to please capture it again and I'd find a home for it.
Anyone that can help, let me know, please.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*rescue for the Cuban bird*

LoveBirds . . .I live in Miami and raise white homers. I can easily get to Key largo and give the bird a good home. Let me know the details please.

A.C.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent you a PM......thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a picture of the bird.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

He is cute, and I'm glad abasai has decided to take him.


Hi abasai,

I think he will look gorgeous amidst your white lovelies!  
Thank you for offfering him a home.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Trees . . . yes I'm going to see if I ride down with my daughter and pick him up. She'll really like that. You know I can't seem to download the pic. Did you get the info I sent re: dove releases?

A.C.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Did you get the info I sent re: dove releases?

*No I didn't, but I lost some stuff due to a power outage.*


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*white dove release*

Trees . . . sent you the info once more . . .hope you get it

Abisai


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay, I will be looking for it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> He is cute, and I'm glad abasai has decided to take him.
> 
> ...


Why is the pic "pending approval"? Abasai, as of a few minutes ago, has the finders name and number. Hopefully they'll be able to work this out for this week end.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Here's a picture of the bird.........


Good looking bird renee (I finally see the pic)Tomorrow I'll meet him.

Thanks

A.C.


----------

